# 1995 Hardbody V6 5spd 4x4 speedo



## hardbody95 (Jan 3, 2017)

Before I start this off, I just want to say thank you for all the input and information y'all can give me. I tend to shy away from forums but there seems to be alot of concrete information on this forum specifically in the hardbody section. With that said let me get into my issue.

I bought my 1995 Hardbody almost 2 years ago in a pretty mangled condition. I've been slowly bringing her back to her glory. Before becoming a full time student I was a wrench turner for many years. The year and a half I've owned the truck it never had a speedometer and always had a VSS code. Unfortunately the previous owner had completely sheered the speed sensor into the transfer-case so deep that it was impossible to get the sensor out with the transfer case in the truck. Last weekend I got around to pulling the t-case out and finally removing the old sensor and installing a new one. Got the whole truck back together and everything worked perfectly. The odometer and speedo moved for the first time in many many years. I was flying high! Unfortunately 9 miles later speedo and odometer went out. CEL came back on and I am kinda back to square one. 

So this is where I stand, I've done some searching on the forum and I am aware of the issue inside of the cluster itself but not sure I am convinced it is quite worth removing the unit yet. I'd imagine the speed sensor creates its own AC voltage which is then sent to the ecu. Id imagine the ecu is not seeing this voltage thus throwing the vss code. (I may be wrong, but i do not believe an issue in the gauge cluster itself would signal this fault to the ecu) So my first guess is to back-probe the connector and see what kind of output i am getting from the sensor itself. Where can I can i find a chart that reflects the acceptable range of the output of the sensor? Any ideas, leads, and general input is much appreciated and thank you for your time in advance.

-Mark


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a picture out of the FSM for diagnosing the gauges; hope this helps:








[/IMG]


----------



## hardbody95 (Jan 3, 2017)

Backprobed the sensor and was getting no signal from the sensor removed the sensor to bench test. Turns out the shaft is broken.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Shaft = the nylon portion or the insides?

Did it break in the same spot that it broke in before?


----------



## hardbody95 (Jan 3, 2017)

No, the old sensor was sheared off into the tail housing of the t-case. In this situation the steel shaft that the nylon gear fits over snapped.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeez! You (or someone) has been hard on that 4x4.


----------



## hardbody95 (Jan 3, 2017)

Haha it went a total of 9 miles in 2wd before it snapped... I'm hoping it was a junk part. it was a used unit for 11 bucks. Ended up biting the bullet and ordering a new unit for 75 bucks hopefully this one will last. I rarely move the selector out of the 2H position unless there is a ton of snow. The truck has definitely has had a hard life but has never left me stranded and i don't mind putting time and effort into something that will give me reliability. Honestly the more work I put into the truck the more i like it.


----------

